# New predator gun



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Picked up a Bergara B 14 Wilderness 6.5 Creed Hoping to do some longer range hunting. My AR10 is a bit too heavy to lug around. Need some glass recommendations to top this beast.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh Ya.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice !! I hear those B14’s shoot well.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Very nice !! I hear those B14’s shoot well.


Debating if I should spend the money on a night force or go vortex 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking stick


----------



## EllaTJoiner (5 mo ago)

Nice gun.


----------

